# low end mossberg



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

hi, my dad is looking into a 12 guage shotgun for self defense against bears, and i'll probably take it to the range occasionally, and with just a little looking around i saw some mossbergs for around $200. is there any reason he shouldn't buy one of those?

we will be in areas with both grizzly bears and black bears around the interior of alaska

oh and can someone recommend a good shell? i know enough to know that if you need to defend yourself from a bear you really need a good shell and the ammo does matter a lot


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with the low end Mossbergs. I have several and currently own a 500, 2- 835's, and a 935. I have never had a problem with my low end Mossberg pumps. I have had a few issues with the autoloaders, but that is my fault and not the guns. I'd say go for it.

As for ammo, I think most everyone would recommend slugs, but beyond that I could not give you any good advice.

Good luck.

P.S. I'd rather be eaten by a bear doing something I love, than die in a bed somewhere. I'd also rather stay alive than die.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i had a 500 for about a year then i upgraded to a super nova and i would of traded that brand new super nova for a new 500 any day.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

For bear loads, look into Dixie Slugs.([email protected]/[email protected]) Try their website.
Pete


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

thanks for the input guys, ill pass the info along


----------

